# OAA 3D Starting times...



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I just wanted to clarify a bit on what the start time is at the OAA's this weekend in Restoule. I just wanted to clarify for myself what the start time was as I'd heard a couple of different things (Viper mentioned a 9AM shotgun start which surprised me, and somebody else that I'd spoken to said 10AM shotgun).

So, I called Jason Grawbarger (main contact for Restoule Archery) and he confirmed that in fact, Saturday is a Random start with the final grouping to go out no later than 1:00PM. Sunday IS a 9AM Shotgun start.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jason is the man to talk to and there is no way he will give false info. I got my information from the 2007 OAA Club and Tournament Guide, on page 15 it says 9 am shotgun start. 

I guess they want to make it more accessible for people coming from out of town. If you want to get there late and shoot later then its no big deal cause there is still a second day of shooting. Makes sense to me.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ya, I didn't have a copy of the tournament guide so when I saw your response of 9, I thought, "Okey doke." Then I was speaking with someone else on the phone who should really know about these things and he said 10 so I just wanted a confirmation. Sounds like they're just anxious to not have too much of a back up on Saturday. That said though, I'm more fond of shotgun starts, seems like nobody should have a significant advantage that way.

Oh well, I'm sure that it'll be fine!


Viper04 said:


> Jason is the man to talk to and there is no way he will give false info. I got my information from the 2007 OAA Club and Tournament Guide, on page 15 it says 9 am shotgun start.
> 
> I guess they want to make it more accessible for people coming from out of town. If you want to get there late and shoot later then its no big deal cause there is still a second day of shooting. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

ya I'm in favour of shotgun starts myself. I'm wondering how there are going to set up the groups if its random start. At the last tournament they mixed everyone up so you weren't shooting with just your friends (not able to cheat) but it was a shotgun start. I wonder how they will do this on saturday, anyways I can't wait. good luck


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh ya with the forecast of some rain some archers really may have an advantage over others. what if it rains from 9 till 10 and some groups start at 9 and others start at 12. Big advantage to start at 12 and shoot with no rain. Anyways I'm not going to win so i don't care too much.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Viper04 said:


> Oh ya with the forecast of some rain some archers really may have an advantage over others. what if it rains from 9 till 10 and some groups start at 9 and others start at 12. Big advantage to start at 12 and shoot with no rain. Anyways I'm not going to win so i don't care too much.


Ya, that's one of my concerns as well. At least with a shotgun start, everyone is on the course at the same time. You might not be in a "field" area when the wind hits, but it's got the greatest chance of being similar for all competitors when it's shotgun. And ya, I agree that splitting up groups is always a good thing in a championship, particularly when you group everyone up with their direct competition. There's no questioning after the fact then...


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Starts*

Hoody there shouid be no questions any way we are all on the up and up so I will shoot with you on sat just to watch your form and learn a little. Sat are usualy random have been for some time. Sun you shoot against your peers Glad to see your better half is comming out to keep you under control
Andy the Elder


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe I can clear up the rational of offering a random start on day 1 of the 3-D and Field Champs, since I was the one that made it a option in the OAA in the first place.

Way to many people are concerned about possible cheating with shooting with your buddies, well of the 9 3-D's that I officiated at there were no issues of this nature. I personal felt that in order for archery the grow we needed archers to bring thier buddies and by shooting together on day 1 at their leisure it made the transition easier for the new guy to go around with someone they were pamilliar with and giving them a heads up for day 2, which under the OAA is mandated that peer grouping be aheared to, and with a random start it now becomes the archers choice as to when to head out thus allowing for many to not have to take another day of work to make an early shotgun start.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification Sean.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Sean

I'm glad to hear the format. My brother-in-law hasn't been able to shoot yet this year and was a little hesitant about coming out and shooting a fairly tough course with total strangers. Now that he can shoot with my dad, my brother and I he will come for sure. Thanks

James


----------

